# CANDIDATURA MODERATORE....speriamo sia la volta buona!!



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2016)

*Io mi propongo come moderatore per la sezione Piccola stanzetta per la Cucina e la sezione Giochi e Bellezza!!!*




​


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2016)

eli io ti avevo già votato ma questo spazio cromatico è orrendo.ci sto ripensando:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Minerva;bt10981 ha detto:
			
		

> eli io ti avevo già votato ma questo spazio cromatico è orrendo.ci sto ripensando:singleeye:


Non è facile azzeccare i colori.....:blank::nuke::facepalm::condom:


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Forse ci siamo....come lo vedi? :sonar:


----------



## TradiAdmin (16 Settembre 2016)

facciamo una prova?


----------

